# 15 FE Exam Waiver



## EHP (Aug 21, 2018)

Has anyone ever used the 15 year experience FE Waiver for taking the PE Exam?  I currently have 13.5 years experience and am wondering if it's worthwhile to wait until I have 15 years work experience as a waiver for the FE exam and use this time to just study extra for the NJ state PE Exam.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Aug 21, 2018)

I'd say if you were already at 15 years that may be an option. With a year and half before eligibility I would just go ahead and take the FE. It will give you a good way to brush up on the basics and get you accustomed to studying again. Plus it would eliminate the need to provide back up data or whatever they require to prove that experience.  They can be pretty strict on SERs which I assume this would be similar to.


----------



## EHP (Aug 22, 2018)

That's a great point!  Providing the experience for the past 15 years is quite a task.


----------



## EHP (Aug 22, 2018)

Although saving the time and money on fees/books/study courses in order to pass the FE sounds attractive.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Aug 22, 2018)

It may also matter in the future if your try to get a license in a different state, via a license in NJ. The requirements for taking the PE vary by state, and are often proscribed by legislation. Not every state has a waiver for FE, so it can be difficult to get a license via comity or reciprocity later without retaking one or more tests.

For instance Pennsylvania has a hard requirement in law that a PE applicant have passed the FE exam. P.L. 913, No. 367 Cl. 63  4.2(a) and (c)(1). The latter even requires four years of experience after obtaining the EIT. I don't think 4.2(a) can be waived, and I know (c)(1) can't be waived because so many people have complained about it.

I have no idea about NYS' requirements.


----------



## KOKOMO777 (Aug 26, 2018)

There's a couple of states that do waive the FE. Texas is one of them base minimum/education on work experience.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Oct 4, 2018)

EHP said:


> Has anyone ever used the 15 year experience FE Waiver for taking the PE Exam?  I currently have 13.5 years experience and am wondering if it's worthwhile to wait until I have 15 years work experience as a waiver for the FE exam and use this time to just study extra for the NJ state PE Exam.


I tried doing that in New York, since they have the same clause in the law, however it turned out to be a waste of time - costing me about a year in earning my license.  I eventually just focused on the FE exam topics using the PPI study guide and I passed it in the first attempt.


----------



## KOKOMO777 (Oct 8, 2018)

Yes, I was granted the FE waiver from the Texas Board. I will be re-taking the PE exam this October.


----------



## John QPE (Oct 9, 2018)

NJ offers an FE Waiver?

Are you sure about that? NJ is one of the biggest pains in the ass to get licensed in.


----------



## Elyuh (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi Komoto777.  I'm in Houston, TX and looking to apply for the FE waiver.  Can you give me an insight on the proccess?  Any info would be very helpful.  My email is [email protected]


----------



## SacMe24 (Feb 4, 2020)

Hello folks... I am in California, a state that DOES allow the FE exam waiver provided you can document 15 years of experience relevant to your discipline and have an accredited engineering BS degree. A pre-requisite for the PE license is to have 6 years of professional experience which you can prove through "engagement records",  a minimum of 4 is required.  So to request a waiver all you have to do is check a box on the application and document the additional 11 years by adding more engagement records. I applied for one and had no trouble getting it.

If you have been out of school for a while and and are not intending on getting a multi-state PE license, I'd strongly recommend you spend your time on prepping for the PE exam and get a waiver for the FE. They are two different exams and although some of the FE exam principles will help you prepare for the PE, I'd focus my energy on "the real deal."


----------



## sparkyelec99 (Feb 17, 2020)

I need help with F.E Waiver in California

I have MSEE &amp; +20years experience in A/E industry. I checked the flow chart &amp; checked the box seeking F.E waiver, uploaded MS degree certificate. I applied on bpelsg.ca.gov to take the exam in April, 2020. Few weeks back they informed me that until I won't be eligible to take the exam since I haven't sent in the paperwork. I have spent a great deal of time on CA board trying to find the necessary paperwork for F.E waiver. Can someone please post the link where these forms are located? They sent me the link to paperwork for licensure. Am I supposed to do this paperwork before taking the P.E exam?

Can someone post the link to F.E waiver in California please? 

Thank you.


----------



## Mo84 (Feb 18, 2020)

I recommend against skipping the FE exam. If you have or can borrow the FE Review Manual by Lindeburg and a bit of time ( 1.5 hr/day for few months ) don't skip it. I never felt I wasted my time studying for the FE as it provided a natural refresher course for the PE morning portion. Being out of school for a while should be the reason to take this exam rather than skip it.


----------



## SacMe24 (Feb 18, 2020)

sparkyelec99 said:


> I need help with F.E Waiver in California
> 
> I have MSEE &amp; +20years experience in A/E industry. I checked the flow chart &amp; checked the box seeking F.E waiver, uploaded MS degree certificate. I applied on bpelsg.ca.gov to take the exam in April, 2020. Few weeks back they informed me that until I won't be eligible to take the exam since I haven't sent in the paperwork. I have spent a great deal of time on CA board trying to find the necessary paperwork for F.E waiver. Can someone please post the link where these forms are located? They sent me the link to paperwork for licensure. Am I supposed to do this paperwork before taking the P.E exam?
> 
> ...


@sparkyelec99

I applied for the FE waiver in 2016 and had to submit the ENTIRE application package as part of the process, including accompanying "engagement record" forms and fingerprints. This is how you document your years of experience which will serve as proof to waive the FE requirement, in your case, 14 years of experience since you have a Master's degree. There is no separate waiver request form, you simply check a box on the PE license application form in section 1, item 6 (https://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/pubs/forms/peapp.pdf). If granted, you will then take the NCEES exam and when you get your passing result, send BPELSG a completed "notice of successful national examination" form (https://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/board_notification_form.pdf) so they can continue processing the original PE application, there's no need to re-apply.

I hope this helps.


----------



## CAPLS (Feb 18, 2020)

SacMe24 said:


> @sparkyelec99
> 
> I applied for the FE waiver in 2016 and had to submit the ENTIRE application package as part of the process, including accompanying "engagement record" forms and fingerprints. This is how you document your years of experience which will serve as proof to waive the FE requirement, in your case, 14 years of experience since you have a Master's degree. There is no separate waiver request form, you simply check a box on the PE license application form in section 1, item 6 (https://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/pubs/forms/peapp.pdf). If granted, you will then take the NCEES exam and when you get your passing result, send BPELSG a completed "notice of successful national examination" form (https://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/board_notification_form.pdf) so they can continue processing the original PE application, there's no need to re-apply.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Sparkyelec99 pretty much answered your questions.  Unlike candidates that have passed the FE exam, those seeking a waiver of FE exam in California need to submit the full application package and obtain approval of the waiver prior to sitting for the PE exam.  Or you can just pass the FE exam first.


----------



## sparkyelec99 (Feb 18, 2020)

SacMe24 said:


> @sparkyelec99
> 
> I applied for the FE waiver in 2016 and had to submit the ENTIRE application package as part of the process, including accompanying "engagement record" forms and fingerprints. This is how you document your years of experience which will serve as proof to waive the FE requirement, in your case, 14 years of experience since you have a Master's degree. There is no separate waiver request form, you simply check a box on the PE license application form in section 1, item 6 (https://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/pubs/forms/peapp.pdf). If granted, you will then take the NCEES exam and when you get your passing result, send BPELSG a completed "notice of successful national examination" form (https://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/board_notification_form.pdf) so they can continue processing the original PE application, there's no need to re-apply.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Thank you SacMe24. You have been very helpful.


----------



## Transengineer (Apr 22, 2020)

SacMe24 said:


> Hello folks... I am in California, a state that DOES allow the FE exam waiver provided you can document 15 years of experience relevant to your discipline and have an accredited engineering BS degree. A pre-requisite for the PE license is to have 6 years of professional experience which you can prove through "engagement records",  a minimum of 4 is required.  So to request a waiver all you have to do is check a box on the application and document the additional 11 years by adding more engagement records. I applied for one and had no trouble getting it.
> 
> If you have been out of school for a while and and are not intending on getting a multi-state PE license, I'd strongly recommend you spend your time on prepping for the PE exam and get a waiver for the FE. They are two different exams and although some of the FE exam principles will help you prepare for the PE, I'd focus my energy on "the real deal."


Hi,

I have Masters with 12 years of experience. 
do I qualify for EIT waiver? Your help is much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Roberto Marin (May 14, 2020)

I have 32 years of experience  this conversation has help me a lot.


----------



## CAPLS (May 14, 2020)

Transengineer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have Masters with 12 years of experience.
> do I qualify for EIT waiver? Your help is much appreciated. Thank you.


Look at Section 438 of the California Board Rules here https://bpelsg.ca.gov/laws/boardrules.pdf


----------



## martiansoldier (Jul 21, 2020)

I recently received my PE in TX after being approved for the FE exam waiver. I have 17 years of experience with a graduate degree. The process to request waiver and receive approval to sit for the PE was quite straight forward and the TBPE was super efficient. I received approval to sit for the PE exam in about 8 weeks, by which time I had already begun my preparation. From the day I started the process to when I received my PE license including preparing and passing the exam was approximately 5 months.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 21, 2020)

Ive know one person who did it back in GA, but I believe he still had to take the FE (EIT back then) - he later told me it would probably have been easier to go back and finish his degree (only needed a handful of classes)


----------



## Dothracki PE (Jul 21, 2020)

One of my former coworkers was using the NJ waiver to get his PE. I don't think he passed though.

I think going through the FE process is a good warmup to freshen up on the topics you forgot in college if you prepare well enough and to get used to the NCEES testing process. Then once you pass that, take a few months up to a year to study up on the topics in the PE exam.


----------



## Dhwani (Jul 20, 2021)

martiansoldier said:


> I recently received my PE in TX after being approved for the FE exam waiver. I have 17 years of experience with a graduate degree. The process to request waiver and receive approval to sit for the PE was quite straight forward and the TBPE was super efficient. I received approval to sit for the PE exam in about 8 weeks, by which time I had already begun my preparation. From the day I started the process to when I received my PE license including preparing and passing the exam was approximately 5 months.


can you please help with the process? how do you request waiver? any application or letter?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jul 20, 2021)

Dhwani said:


> can you please help with the process? how do you request waiver? any application or letter?


It depends on your state board. Do they allow an exam waiver? If so, they typically have their own set of criteria on how to request one. My state required me to fill out a matrix where I had to list what I did (specific work tasks) and the number of hours doing it. My experience had to cover 12 years in my discipline instead of 4. Then I had to get it signed by the PE that I worked under.


----------



## Dhwani (Jul 20, 2021)

Thank you for your response. My state require 15 years & I have over 16 years + necessarily evaluation. Have you sent them separate letter for waiver as well?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jul 20, 2021)

Dhwani said:


> Thank you for your response. My state require 15 years & I have over 16 years + necessarily evaluation. Have you sent them separate letter for waiver as well?


My state Board didn't require a separate letter, however I think there was an application page that required me to check a box indicating how I'm planning to apply. I think. But yeah...you should check with your Board to see what they require.


----------



## Massy (Jan 22, 2022)

SacMe24 said:


> Hello folks... I am in California, a state that DOES allow the FE exam waiver provided you can document 15 years of experience relevant to your discipline and have an accredited engineering BS degree. A pre-requisite for the PE license is to have 6 years of professional experience which you can prove through "engagement records", a minimum of 4 is required. So to request a waiver all you have to do is check a box on the application and document the additional 11 years by adding more engagement records. I applied for one and had no trouble getting it.
> 
> If you have been out of school for a while and and are not intending on getting a multi-state PE license, I'd strongly recommend you spend your time on prepping for the PE exam and get a waiver for the FE. They are two different exams and although some of the FE exam principles will help you prepare for the PE, I'd focus my energy on "the real deal."


Hi,
Thank you for sharing your information but I am confused on your statement for 4-6 years PE requirement and 11 years?

Does it mean when you request FE waiver to apply for PE and you have 4 years BS degree, you only need to provide an additional 11 years of working experience to qualify for FE waiver? 

What do you mean by saying 4-6 years “engagement records”?

I have accredited BS civil engineering degree and 12 years of work experience working for civil engineering firms!

Would I be able to get the FE waiver by having 4 year degree and 12 years working experience (total of 16 years) so I can apply for PE or I need to accumulate total of 15 years working experience to get the FE waiver to qualify for PE despite of having 4 years study?

Thank you and I am really looking a clear answer so I can know my options!


----------



## Massy (Jan 22, 2022)

CAPLS said:


> Sparkyelec99 pretty much answered your questions. Unlike candidates that have passed the FE exam, those seeking a waiver of FE exam in California need to submit the full application package and obtain approval of the waiver prior to sitting for the PE exam. Or you can just pass the FE exam first.


Hi,
My confusion is: does 4 years of educational period (BS) gets counted toward the requirement of 15 years work experience to wave FE exam in California? Meaning: 
4 yrs education + 11 yrs working experience = 15 years to get FE waiver 

thanks


----------



## CaliPE (Jan 23, 2022)

Massy said:


> Hi,
> My confusion is: does 4 years of educational period (BS) gets counted toward the requirement of 15 years work experience to wave FE exam in California? Meaning:
> 4 yrs education + 11 yrs working experience = 15 years to get FE waiver
> 
> thanks


In CA, the months spent gaining your education does not count towards the experience requirement. If you have a BS from an ABET accredited program, you need to demonstrate 15 years of work experience. If you have a MS from an ABET accredited program, you need to demonstrate 14 years of work experience. If your degree is not accredited by ABET, you need to demonstrate 17 years of work experience to qualify for a FE waiver.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 24, 2022)

The answer is always going to be to check with your state board. But I _*think*_ this part of @CaliPE 's statement is true in all states.


CaliPE said:


> the months spent gaining your education does not count towards the experience requirement.


----------



## Massy (Jan 24, 2022)

CaliPE said:


> In CA, the months spent gaining your education does not count towards the experience requirement. If you have a BS from an ABET accredited program, you need to demonstrate 15 years of work experience. If you have a MS from an ABET accredited program, you need to demonstrate 14 years of work experience. If your degree is not accredited by ABET, you need to demonstrate 17 years of work experience to qualify for a FE waiver.


Thank you for your response


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 25, 2022)

jean15paul_PE said:


> The answer is always going to be to check with your state board. But I _*think*_ this part of @CaliPE 's statement is true in all states.


I should say this is true for a BS. You may be able to claim experience for an MS or PhD. Varies by state.


----------



## PNUT (Feb 28, 2022)

KOKOMO777 said:


> Yes, I was granted the FE waiver from the Texas Board. I will be re-taking the PE exam this October.


That's great. I already have more than 15 years of engineering experience, but I never took my FE exam after I graduated. I started working full time then got my master degree and continued to work. Was it easy to get a waiver? What did you have to do? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## xrogers (Apr 26, 2022)

SacMe24 said:


> Hello folks... I am in California, a state that DOES allow the FE exam waiver provided you can document 15 years of experience relevant to your discipline and have an accredited engineering BS degree. A pre-requisite for the PE license is to have 6 years of professional experience which you can prove through "engagement records", a minimum of 4 is required. So to request a waiver all you have to do is check a box on the application and document the additional 11 years by adding more engagement records. I applied for one and had no trouble getting it.
> 
> If you have been out of school for a while and and are not intending on getting a multi-state PE license, I'd strongly recommend you spend your time on prepping for the PE exam and get a waiver for the FE. They are two different exams and although some of the FE exam principles will help you prepare for the PE, I'd focus my energy on "the real deal."


Hello, my name is Xavier, I am applying for a FE waiver in California. Can you provide me with some examples of the information you used in the 'engagement records"? I have over 15 years of experience in the engineering field and I want to get the application process correct the first time I submit it. Thank you any extra info will help.
my email is [email protected]


----------



## qamar53 (Jul 21, 2022)

KOKOMO777 said:


> Yes, I was granted the FE waiver from the Texas Board. I will be re-taking the PE exam this October.


Would you provide some insights on the Waiver request contents? Should cover education, engineering theory application, engineering experience, project support, etc. Email <[email protected]>


----------



## qamar53 (Jul 22, 2022)

KOKOMO777 said:


> Yes, I was granted the FE waiver from the Texas Board. I will be re-taking the PE exam this October.


Would you please share your inputs for an effective waiver letter, what to include and what not?
If you can share a templte that would help 
[email protected]


----------

